# 54l journal



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

54l (60x30x30 cm)
filtration: eden 501
plant: Hemianthus calicroides ''cuba''
fish:Rasbora maculata

15.9.2006










1.10.2006










1.2.2007


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

that's awesome looking.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks great! What are the specs on the ferts?


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

That HC looks awesome, can we see a front shot of it?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

You have all the workings of a good scape:
-good rockwork
-good growth

What you need is to get some feeling into the tank. It's so cold and artificial that I just feel nothing from looking at it. Let the HC get a bit more wild and less-trimmed, and you'd probably benefit from some other plants to highlight it. Of course hair grass is the first to mind but there are lots you could try. I'd also try some small rocks to back up the large ones. Good luck


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice, clean, simple but pleasant.
The HC seems unusually dark. Is this the lighting, fertilization method or just the the plants?


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

Thank you for your coments...

ferts:
weekly- kno3 ( 25ppm)
- kh2po4(3ppm)
- jbl ferropol 

daily - easy life, easy carbo 1 ml

weekly water change -75%

Honestlly, i dont know why is hc so dark, i think its only on the photos. Lightning is 2x 24w daylight.
Steven i totally agree with you. This is not the look i wanted to get, but as you know aquarium has its own will, and doesnt always look at the end as aquarist has planned. I wanted to get more dynamic look, but at the end it looks so calm. 
Nevermind, lot of aquariums to go 
This is the first time i worked with Hc, so its a new experiance for me.


----------



## EatTheGras (Oct 25, 2006)

what substrate did u use ?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

maybe a little blyxa japonica for accent would be nice to contrast the neatly kept and dense HC, looks great though, I really like it!


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

as substrate i used Vulcanit manufacutered by Hobby program, it's plain mineral substrate. nothing special. This ''road'' is river sand.

Well, Blxya japonica is one of the plants that's hard to get in my country, and in this part of Europe. Tropica doesn't sell it anymore. In fact i have never seen it in my life...  , and the funny thing that its one of my 3 favourite plants. But my opinion is that its a little to big for this setup. I tried to get make my tank look much bigger then it actually is. That i succeded, but i failed in the some other things. So my first choice would be Eleocharis parvula, or maybe Echinodorus tennelus. Maybe tennelus would be better because it would give more dyinamic look that's missing.


Regards, 
Marko Petrak


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I have to I was not initially impressed by your rock layout but after the HC grew in.... WOW. It really ties it together. Great job!


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

@Krajten: Can we have a front view?^^, I'm so excited to see how the HC "Cuba" cover the ground


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

i'll try to find a propriate photo in my photo base. 3 days ago I started a completely new setup...


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

here are some pictures, not the best ones but still...


----------

